# [SOLVED] exaile+revdep-rebuild

## donmateo

Witam. Próbuje emergować exaile i wywala mi błędy.

```
make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2/work/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3014:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2238:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2/temp/environment'.

 * 

 * Messages for package dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2:

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3014:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2238:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r2/temp/environment'.
```

Daje revdep-rebuild i wywala kolejne błędy:

```
emerge --oneshot  gnome-extra/evolution-data-server:0

gnome-extra/yelp:0

mail-client/evolution:2.0

media-video/totem:0

net-im/pidgin:0

www-client/epiphany:0

..........

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.17 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.1-r2" [ebuild])

```

Mam firefoxa 3 i w package.mask

```
www-client/mozilla-firefox
```

Co mogę zrobić?Last edited by donmateo on Wed Oct 22, 2008 6:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

z ebuida

```
    !xulrunner? ( =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2* )

    xulrunner? ( =net-libs/xulrunner-1.8* )
```

Dodaj USE xulrunner dla gnome-extra/yelp i bedzie banglac.

Co do pierwszego bledu kompilacji - za malo bledu dales, nic konkretnego tam nie ma.

----------

## donmateo

wiecej loga od kompilacji exaile nie mam:

```
 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking exaile_0.2.13.tar.gz ;-) ...                                  [ ok ]

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/exaile-0.2.13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *    exaile-0.2.13.ebuild, line   61:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "Re-emerge dev-lang/python with USE sqlite."

 *  The die message:

 *   Re-emerge dev-lang/python with USE sqlite.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.2.13/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.2.13/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * Messages for package media-sound/exaile-0.2.13:

 * 

 * ERROR: media-sound/exaile-0.2.13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *    exaile-0.2.13.ebuild, line   61:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *            die "Re-emerge dev-lang/python with USE sqlite."

 *  The die message:

 *   Re-emerge dev-lang/python with USE sqlite.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.2.13/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/exaile-0.2.13/temp/die.env'.

 * 

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.
```

Dodalem tą flegę xulrunner i przekompilowałem yelpa ale dalej jest cos nie tak

```
emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.17 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "www-client/epiphany-2.22.3" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for gnome-base/gnome

!!! Depgraph creation failed.
```

revdep-rebuild

```
 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

 * Found existing 5_order.rr

 * Generated new 5_order.rr

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot  gnome-extra/evolution-data-server:0

gnome-extra/yelp:0

mail-client/evolution:2.0

media-video/totem:0

net-im/pidgin:0

www-client/epiphany:0

..........

Calculating dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.17 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "www-client/epiphany-2.22.3" [ebuild])

 * 

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 * 

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr
```

Nigdy takiego czegoś wcześniej nie miałem. Co robić?

----------

## SlashBeast

Przebuduj pythona z flaga sqlite. Dodaj tez use xulrunner dla epiphany

----------

## donmateo

Ok dzięki, działa. Wywaliłem epiphany  :Smile: 

----------

## Arfrever

Przeczytaj punkt 9. Regulaminu.

----------

## donmateo

Arfrever, tak wiem, wiem  :Smile:  Dodam jak rozwiążę problem do końca bo jednak coś jeszcze jest nie tak z Gstreamerem. Przy włączaniu play w exaile wywala błąd:

```
You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file
```

ale equery list gstreamer pokazuje że jest w systemie ta paczka.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie czytasz co Ci pluje na ekran, wszystkie moje podpowiedzi wyczytalem z Twoich wklejek.

gst-plugins-XXX zainstaluj.

Lista pluginow gstreamera:

 *Quote:*   

> gst-plugins-a52dec
> 
> gst-plugins-alsa
> 
> gst-plugins-amrnb
> ...

 

----------

## donmateo

Ok będę czytał dokładniej, ale z komunikatu:  

```
You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file
```

 trudno coś wywnioskować. Z tych pluginów do obsługi mp3 emergowałem gst-plugins-lame i gst-plugins-musepack ( to wydaje mi się związane z mp3) ale dalej nie chodzi. Nie wydaje mi się żebym musiał zainstalować wszystkie? Może wiesz jaki?

----------

## SlashBeast

moze gst-plugins-mad? Nie wiem, moze chodzi o plugin do alsy czy jaki kolwiek inny? Pokaz co masz z gst-* zainstalowane.

----------

## donmateo

```
[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.20 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.8-r1 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.8 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.8 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.20 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.20 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.8 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.6 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10.20 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-jpeg-0.10.8 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-lame-0.10.8 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libpng-0.10.8 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r2 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.8 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-musepack-0.10.7 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10.20 (0.10)

[I--] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.20 (0.10)

```

EDIT

gst-plugins-mad pomogło  :Smile:  Wielkie dzięki!

----------

